# Rockler Workbench Caster Set



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice review…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Good review.

I need a set, or twelve, of these!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I may have to get a set of those… and that's a nice bench!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
" Blue Collar Woodworking? That's the best show since wood was invented! "- The Eastern Northwest Southerner's Journal


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I bought a set of these a while back and I also really like them. I have 36"x96" worktable that sits behind my table saw and doubles as an outfeed table. These wheels make it really easy to move the table around as necessary.
They are overpriced but the work well.


----------



## mrpedaling (Jun 14, 2011)

2c: , been getting rockler ads (both online emails and in-store flyers) lately advertising 20% off for one item. Just got the set yesterday, so no review yet. Look good though


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

redryder - appreciate the review, once I get my planned purchase of Grizzly cabinet saw, I want to make a solid mobile out feed table that will also be workbench &/or assemble table. I'm curious if your bench was designed from scratch or from some plan? I like the details (down to pencil sharpener), but wouldn't need as many drawers.
Thanks!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL review!

COOL bench!

I will watch them…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice work bench, I am sure a lot of wonderful projects will come off it


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*MUY BUENA COMPRA MIKE ;-)*


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

*wncguy:* my bench was straight from the Kreg Jig video on Utube. My first go at the pocket holes. The bench came out more solid than I expected. This was to be an outfeed table for my old Craftsman table saw. The original plans called for an open shelf on the bottom. After starring at it for while and needing more hide away storage, I decided to give the drawers a go. My first attempt at drawers which I suffered thru. My hats off to furniture builders. The drawer handles are closet rods from Home Depot. The casters do work great and if a person could get a break on the price, that would be great too…...........


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I saw these note in an article recently and had wondered about them. I just rearranged my shop and was thinking about getting a set for bench so I can rotate it out from the wall when I need the additional work space from 3 sides. 
Should be near a Rockler in a few weeks, I'll try to find one of those coupons. 
CtL


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

redryder - thanks for the bench info on the video, I'll check it out.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

nice review could use those too thanks really nice bench like the pulls on the drawers and the pencil sharpener that'll be helpful


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice to hear the positive review.
My order of the set will arrive this week. I needed a set for my lathe. I share the garage with my wife's car (non negotiable) and need to keep every thing on wheels. This set will allow me to keep the lathe at the working height that it is and still move it when needed. I'm looking forward to it.
That's a nice looking bench you have there as well.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been buying all of my caster from caster city. The last set I bought were 4" aluminum wheel, with blue poly tires, 2 total locking, and 2 non locking for a of cost $72.00. These were rated at 300lbs each. I like the total locking mechanism since there is virtually no movement when locked. They look very similar to the Rocker product # 37138.

I used the on a roll away tool cabinet and they work like a charm!

Castercity ........... A good reference web site too!


----------



## PBizme (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike: Can you tell me how far they stick out from the side of the table and how tall they are at the highest point?

I'm designing a bench for my table saw and I plan to have a fold out outfeed table as well as a fold out table from the left side. I'm trying to determine how big I can make the side table and it occured to me that this caster kit looks pretty big and may interfere with the table folding all the way down.


----------

